# Re: What is the typical amperage draw of the field for a sepex motor?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: What is the typical amperage draw of the field for a sepex motor?*



> Jeff Major wrote:
> > IIRC, 37 percent increase in resistance was 120 degree
> > C rise. This is what could be used on a class H
> > motor.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: What is the typical amperage draw of the field for a sepex motor?*



> Zeke Yewdall wrote:
> > 155 degree C, as in 312 degrees F? That seems awfully hot for a motor
> > to me. I guess it's good, but I thought you were normally supposed to
> > keep them below 100C or so...
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: What is the typical amperage draw of the field for a sepex motor?*

Zeke,

We're talking maximum temperature on the insulation. 
155 deg C for class F and 180 deg C for class H, which
a lot of motors use. Yea, that's hot. When the coil
insulation is at these limit temps, the outside of the
frame may be in the neighborhood of 100 deg C.

Jeff



> --- Zeke Yewdall <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > 155 degree C, as in 312 degrees F? That seems
> > awfully hot for a motor
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: What is the typical amperage draw of the field for a sepex motor?*

Looks like maybe I didn't IIRC correctly. 47 percent
for 120 deg C rise fits the equation better. Or 0.39
percent per degree C. Thanks Lee.

Jeff




> --- Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Jeff Major wrote:
> > > IIRC, 37 percent increase in resistance was 120
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: What is the typical amperage draw of the field for a sepex motor?*



> --- Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> <snip>
> > I've often thought one could build a pretty handy
> > motor "characterizer"
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: What is the typical amperage draw of the field for a sepex motor?*



> Jeff Major wrote:
> > --- Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> > <snip>
> >> I've often thought one could build a pretty handy
> ...


----------

